# My DIY Arrow Spin Tester



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice. I need one of these on my bench.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

SWEET... Thank you very much for the parts list. Now can this also be used as a squaring device?


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

i imagine if you put a block of wood on one end with some fine grit sandpaper it would work the same. just would have to make sure it was exactly square or it would not sand flat on the arrow


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

great job and thx for sharing!!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Huntingfool, this is very nice, one of the best I have seen that isnt a factory made spinner. Thanks again.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of bearings are those? Inline skates?


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

they are skateboard bearings


----------



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

huntinfool84 said:


> they are skateboard bearings


Do you know if they are ABEC 5 or 7 or what?


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome! Now i dont have 2 buy one!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

they were ABEC 7 Skateboard Predator 608ZZ Ball Bearings


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks FresnoDan it works great and is very easy to make!


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome!! I'll build mine tomorrow!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I built one today. Very easy to do and works great! Thanks!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

marking this to make one


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Just ordered my bearings on eBay! Looking forward to having one of these finally.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Just made one of these the other day based on this and it works very well. Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well worth the investment - nice job


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice job!
Just curious as to why you offset the angle brackets instead of keeping them oriented the same.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

huntinfool84 said:


> with all parts it cost a total of $10.98.
> got the bearings from ebay
> all other parts from my local hardware store
> 4- 1/2x5/8 zinc corner braces
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Gonna put one together soon. Any chance of a video of this spinning an arrow? I would like to see how long it coasts....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

There's one on YouTube with the brackets side by side and he shows it spinning an arrow. He says you need nylon washers, but I'm sure he means nylon lock nuts as that what he actually uses. 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C2j2OFP_cNI


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

if they aren't Bones Swiss I don't want to hear about it !! :wink:


hadda said:


> Do you know if they are ABEC 5 or 7 or what?


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

I ordered a set of 8 ABEC 7 skateboard bearings for $5.28 shipped. Doubt they are Swiss, but I am sure they will roll easy. I will probably remove the seals so they will spin even better. Cant wait to put this together.


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a cool idea, gonna have to try it.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

lc12 said:


> Just curious as to why you offset the angle brackets instead of keeping them oriented the same.


i did it because the L brackets i bought had the holes offset instead of in the center.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be headin to the hardware store today.


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

Curious what is the purpose of one of these? Is it need for carbon arrows?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Marked for this weekend


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i got my bearings, $9 for 8 of them on amazon. free shipping. i need the other hardware and im set.


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Found my next project


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there a way to get the bearings to.roll better?


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

So what is the purpose of this?


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

huntinfool84 said:


> i did it because the L brackets i bought had the holes offset instead of in the center.


Yes. After trying to out this together, I realized what you meant. The holes in the brackets are set off to one side, so the corner of the bracket is in the way unless you flip one around. I opted to trim those two corners off, so I could orient them the same way.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

SweetTalker said:


> Is there a way to get the bearings to.roll better?


I popped off the bearing shields, sprayed them out with brake cleaner,to remove the factory oil, then put a tiny bit of lightweight tri flo bike lube on them, spun them a bit, and sprayed out the excess with air hose. My abec 7 bearings roll much easier now. I left the shields off too, no need for them with this application


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

OCOutdoors said:


> So what is the purpose of this?


To make a fixture, to spin your arrows, to verify straightness, and check broadhead/field point alignment. After making mine, I found some tips that were obviously not aligned well. A must for accurate arrow building.


----------



## OCOutdoors (Dec 6, 2012)

Fair enough, guess I will add this to my things to build.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

and this just helped me identify 3 arrows that were not spinning correctly. i was tipped off by a crazy flyer.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is 608RS ABEC 7 skate bearing okay also?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Marooned (May 3, 2012)

tag


----------



## Marooned (May 3, 2012)

Jimbo45 said:


> I popped off the bearing shields, sprayed them out with brake cleaner,to remove the factory oil, then put a tiny bit of lightweight tri flo bike lube on them, spun them a bit, and sprayed out the excess with air hose. My abec 7 bearings roll much easier now. I left the shields off too, no need for them with this application


How do you get the bearing shields off? I got my bearings today, but the shield doesn't seem to want to come out?


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

Marooned said:


> How do you get the bearing shields off? I got my bearings today, but the shield doesn't seem to want to come out?


I just used a jewelers flat screw driver to pry under the outer edge of the shields, and they popped right off. I suppose you could use a pointed knife or similar tool to do the same. Mine had shields that were mostly vinyl/rubber, with a metal core. I would guess some bearings might have all metal shields that could be pressed or crimped on. If you still cant get them off, I would soak them and agitate them in a solution of acetone and a little of a lightweight oil, with the shields on. That may accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Marooned (May 3, 2012)

Jimbo45 said:


> I just used a jewelers flat screw driver to pry under the outer edge of the shields, and they popped right off. I suppose you could use a pointed knife or similar tool to do the same. Mine had shields that were mostly vinyl/rubber, with a metal core. I would guess some bearings might have all metal shields that could be pressed or crimped on. If you still cant get them off, I would soak them and agitate them in a solution of acetone and a little of a lightweight oil, with the shields on. That may accomplish the same thing.


Yea, mine have the all metal shields. Appears the shields were made out of aluminum or some other relatively soft metal. I ended up using a very small brad nail, lightly puncturing the sheild (only deep enough to penetrate the shield) and then using the nail to pry the shields out. My bearings also had a very thick grease in them that made them not free-spool, so I soaked them in auto parts cleaner solution and then blew them out with air compressor untill all the grease was gone. Then I lightly oiled them up and cleaned them off, now they free spin really nicely. Got all that done late last night, and gonna finish the project tonight. I'll post pics when I'm done. Hoping it turns out all good!


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

Great Project. Easy build, works great. Thanks Everyone. 

Hoyt CRX32(purchased used here)
TR 3pin Vertical
QAD HDX


----------

